# Any non-denominational churches in KL ?



## mamilli (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi,
It's our first Sunday in KL and we realized we hadn't researched this area! I understand this is a Muslim country, but are we free to practice our Faith ? It would be nice to join a local church.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Sure, you are free to embrace a religion of your choice or from your birth.


----------



## vcwong (Jun 28, 2011)

Malaysia is a religion-free country. Of course there is some restriction. Do not spread any religion belief to the Muslim. If get caught, you'll be in deep trouble.


----------

